# Working with the UAE armed forces



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

I currently work as a fitness trainer in Dubai, I used to be a physical training instructor in the british military back home, I am looking to work with the UAE as a fitness trainer for their recruits, does anyone know where I would even begin looking for work like this?

Thanks guys

Kev


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

im not sure but i think you have to be a local to join the UAE armed forces, try searching more about it, you will find more info in Abu Dhabi


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> im not sure but i think you have to be a local to join the UAE armed forces, try searching more about it, you will find more info in Abu Dhabi


Yeah you would have to be a local to join the forces but I'm wondering if they will let expat ex military train the recruits?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> I currently work as a fitness trainer in Dubai, I used to be a physical training instructor in the british military back home, I am looking to work with the UAE as a fitness trainer for their recruits, does anyone know where I would even begin looking for work like this?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Kev


hi kev,
You can be fitness trainer in military or police to… but you have to know someone work in the military or police.. because he can talked to them direct of they need a trainer. Especially local person.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well you can just check with someone local who is in the armed forces, you would need to know people to do something like this


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi kev,
> You can be fitness trainer in military or police to… but you have to know someone work in the military or police.. because he can talked to them direct of they need a trainer. Especially local person.


Thats what I thought. I've trained a few locals, I just keep asking around. Thanks mate


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> well you can just check with someone local who is in the armed forces, you would need to know people to do something like this


Yeah I'll just keep asking around, I've trained a few locals so I can see if they can help out


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know the numbers, but there isnt a whole lot of emiratis who are actually in the uae army/military. Lots of other arabic members who join from those respective countries and come over to the uae.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The UAE armed forces have a number of advisors and trainers who are not Emirati. There are quite a few Brits in specialist training roles.
-


----------

